# Prewar Shelby . Og Paint



## Night cruiser

I found this Shelby In Kansas . About 4 years Years back .  GREAT OG bike .  Rare yellow & blue paint . Has deluxe parts . RAre Shelby headlight & the rare taillight . 












































I missed up and cleaned the wheels .they  Where stamped lobdell . Lesson learned🥲  If you need more pics just ask . Beat up front fender .


----------



## fordmike65

@slick


----------



## JAF/CO

JAF//CO    $2500


----------



## Rust_Trader

$2900


----------



## JAF/CO

JAF/CO $3500


----------



## Rust_Trader

3600


----------



## JAF/CO

JAF/CO $4000


----------



## Night cruiser

JAF/CO said:


> JAF/CO $4000


----------



## Night cruiser

DEAL . Jaf/co


----------



## ivrjhnsn

I'm an Iver guy, but that bike IS Sweet !


----------



## Night cruiser

ivrjhnsn said:


> I'm an Iver guy, but that bike IS Sweet !



I have a kids /small Iver I’m post next .


----------



## buickmike

Night cruiser,. Will you be holding onto any bike/s


----------



## Night cruiser

buickmike said:


> Night cruiser,. Will you be holding onto any bike/s



Most likely. My Shelby nonose . Or Shelby Arrow


----------



## nick tures

wow thats cool !


----------

